
America’s Monopoly Problem - sndean
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2016/10/americas-monopoly-problem/497549/?single_page=true
======
mc32
Good to know... but how does this compare to similar foreign economies? Are we
the exception, or is this a more general trend? Unfortunately, the Atlantic
only looks inward and we're left to wonder.

